# remove ball joint from knuckle 2000 Altima



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

2000 Altima - getting ready to press front wheel bearings. Everything separated except can't get knuckle separated from top of ball joint. removed Castle nut from top of ball joint and tried banging downward on it and lifting up under it - nothing. Used pick fork - nothing. Going to press in new ball joint so don't care about ripping boot.
Just can't get it to release from knuckle - any suggestions? Gear puller maybe!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You can rent a ball joint separator tool from most auto parts stores. The tool does a much better job then a pickle-fork.


----------



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

Ball joint separator can't separate the top of ball joint from the knuckle.
Bought a pitman arm puller that got between the hub and ball joint and it solved the problem. Got to love those rusted cotter pins!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I always just used a big, plumber's hammer and a few, hearty whacks!


----------

